# 1.5kg Morgans Master Malt Extract Caramalt Amber



## happy benno (21/7/09)

Hi all, ive heard of the 1kg master blend, but what is the difference between the 1kg and the new 1.5kg master malt extract caramalt amber and how much alcohol content does it add.


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

Edit - misread your post. 

I would say there's no difference to the blend apart from the volume you get. Try out an evaluation copy of beersmith and crunch some numbers. Hard question to answer unless we know your recipe. But for example.... 

1 x kit can
1 x 1kg Morgans Cara
1 x kg dex

would be around 4.95% alc

1 x kit can
1 x 1.5kg Morgans Cara
1 x kg dex

would be 5.48% alc

I am not _in any way_ suggesting this as a recipe, this is just an very rough example of the potential difference.


----------



## manticle (21/7/09)

1.5 range and 1 kg range used to be different malts. Supposedly, due to an issue with being able to get the 1 kg tins, Morgan's consolidated the range so now all tins are 1.5 kg with a bigger range than the original 1.5s but a smaller range than the previous overall.

As for abv - LME 20% water (thankyou butters) so equivalent to 80% of the same amount of dme. Not sure of the dme to dex/sucrose ratio.


----------



## tcraig20 (21/7/09)

The Morgans cans behave a little differently to normal malt extracts. These can contain crystal and cara malt extract (depending on the kit), so will produce less alc, and a higher FG.

Im not sure what the proportions of malt:caramalt are in the caramalt tins.


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

Fair call - I simply calculated it as "Dark Liquid Extract"


----------



## happy benno (22/7/09)

I emailed morgans for some info on these 1.5kg cans, im yet to here back from them.


----------



## bconnery (22/7/09)

Not sure about the 1.5kg versions but the 1kg ones used to have the grain amounts used to form the extract on the side, and again available on the website. 
For example, the 1kg caramalt was '800g Caramalt and 550g Pale Barley malt grain.'
I don't know if the ratios are still the same, or even if the ingredients are the same, I just copied this from an old spreadsheet I have, but you should be able to find it out, and use your chosen recipe tool to calculate the effect on the beer...


----------



## Nick JD (22/7/09)

Are the Morgans cans Coopers cans with a different label? Someone told me this and I wonder if it's true. Something to do with ownership...


----------



## thylacine (22/7/09)

bconnery said:


> Not sure about the 1.5kg versions but the 1kg ones used to have the grain amounts used to form the extract on the side, and again available on the website.
> For example, the 1kg caramalt was '800g Caramalt and 550g Pale Barley malt grain.'
> I don't know if the ratios are still the same, or even if the ingredients are the same, I just copied this from an old spreadsheet I have, but you should be able to find it out, and use your chosen recipe tool to calculate the effect on the beer...




Master Blends: (1 KG Specialty Blends) (Now replaced by 1.5kg tins due to supply/cost problems with further 1kg containers)
Beer Enhancer (2-row Pale extract, Glucose, and Honey; 1.2 EBC)
Lager Malt (100% 2-row Lager malt; 2.4 EBC)
Caramalt (60% Caramalt and 40% Pale malt; 12 EBC)
Dark Crystal Malt (60% Dark Crystal and 40% Vienna malt; 38.4 EBC)
Wheat Malt (60% Wheat and 40% Pilsner malt; 3.2 EBC)
Chocolate Malt (15% Chocolate and 85% Munich malt; 21.6 EBC)
Roasted Black Malt (12% Roasted Black malt and 88% Munich malt; 50.8 EBC)

Morgans Masterblend extracts only 50% fermentable; Malt Extracts 75%

http://www.morgansbrewing.com.au/assets/up...rewersNews4.pdf
http://www.aussiebrewmakers.com.au/view/page/34/news/9.html


----------



## Renegade (22/7/09)

Nick JD said:


> Are the Morgans cans Coopers cans with a different label? Someone told me this and I wonder if it's true. Something to do with ownership...



I don't think there's a Coopers product on the market like Caramalt. Although _maybe_ the Brewcraft branded kits are Morgans.


----------

